# Reputable real-estate agent in Athens



## vickyi1970 (Jul 20, 2011)

I need a recommendation for a reputable real-estate agent who also speaks/understand English to assist in listing/selling an apartment in Greece. Any recommendations please?


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

vickyi1970 said:


> I need a recommendation for a reputable real-estate agent who also speaks/understand English to assist in listing/selling an apartment in Greece. Any recommendations please?



...............

Pateras Properties....210 36 18 669 ask for Maria - her English is as good as mine


----------

